
Congress is trying to ban home-built drones - natvert
http://amablog.modelaircraft.org/amagov/2016/04/12/urgent-write-the-senate-now/
======
natvert
"These new provisions would require all UAS, including model aircraft, to meet
new FAA design and production standards and impose unnecessary regulation on
hobbyists who often build their own models at home..." They're also trying to
maker it hard or impossible to fly, but I digress.

What if the Homebrew Computer Club was shutdown by Congress before the Steves
met?

